
What Really Happened with Vista: An Insider's Retrospective - caust1c
https://medium.com/@benbob/what-really-happened-with-vista-an-insiders-retrospective-f713ee77c239
======
st3fan
I wish I could read this, but Medium has put it behind a paywall.

